
Yunohost: A server OS aiming to make self-hosting accessible to everyone - indigodaddy
https://yunohost.org/
======
zimbatm
[https://yunohost.org/#/security](https://yunohost.org/#/security)

That is why I no host.

Unless the system is kept up to date automatically it's going to be vulnerable
to something.

All the web applications also seem to be exposed to the Internet directly
which makes things even more dangerous. They all seem to be running PHP,
presumably under the same user, so it probably takes only one security hole to
compromise the whole thing.

~~~
mnutt
Yeah, having to keep a bunch of third party applications up-to-date seems at
odds with "install a bunch of applications with no work". Sandstorm.io seems
like the right way to go here, I wish it would gain more traction.

------
fbartels
Yes, they have been around for quite a while already, although I don't know if
they have since updates their tech stack. Back when I played with it apps were
formed from a bunch of bash scripts that simply automate install and uogrades.
One nice thing though was the self made SSO module for nginx, so everything
supporting http basic authentication could easily be integrated.

Nowadays I am running Cloudron for these use cases. Here the big plus in apps
is that each app runs on docker and has to use the Cloudron docker vase image
(with very few paths having write access), through that apps and the server
can easily backed up and restored in exactly the same state (user, data, apps
installed).

~~~
orsenthil
I looked at Cloudron after comment. It is well done. Cloudron seems to have a
monthly charge on top of what you might pay for your cloud hosting provider.
Is my understanding correct?

~~~
fbartels
There is a free version where you can only install two apps and have five
users:

[https://cloudron.io/pricing.html](https://cloudron.io/pricing.html)

But it's open source, so if you can life without the automatic updates and the
app store (install apps and updates manually through their cli utility) you
can still install more apps.

~~~
indigodaddy
Can you actually install and update more than two apps via CLI with the free
plan??

------
jmillikin
The top of their page: "YunoHost is a server operating system [...]"

Their source repo at
[https://github.com/YunoHost/yunohost](https://github.com/YunoHost/yunohost)
shows that it's a couple scripts bundled into a Debian installer. Their news
feed even talks about which Debian version is supported:
[https://mastodon.social/@yunohost/100220968128029115](https://mastodon.social/@yunohost/100220968128029115)

I don't trust a software provider that is either lying on their front page, or
isn't competent enough to understand what their product is.

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
That _is_ a server operating system. I suppose it would be more precise to
call it a respin or something, but it would also be more verbose and harder
for the general public to grok.

~~~
jmillikin
In this case Debian provides the operating system, and YunoHost is an
administrative tool similar to cPanel or Plesk.

~~~
reificator
> _I 'd just like to interject for a moment. What you're referring to as
> Debian, is in fact, GNU/Debian, or as I've recently taken to calling it, GNU
> plus Debian. Debian is not an operating system unto itself, but rather
> another free component of a fully functioning GNU system made useful by the
> GNU corelibs, shell utilities and vital system components comprising a full
> OS as defined by POSIX._

------
busterarm
Dumb meme for the name. Dumb memes all over the site. No information about who
created it. Major contributors who work on altcoins. Mastodon and Diaspora for
social media accounts.

Yeaaaaa, no.

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
> Mastodon and Diaspora for social media accounts.

Of all the things to criticize, this seems like something to praise.

~~~
inawarminister
Indeed. Those are the only usable ones if you insist on self-hosting anyway!

